# B pillar trim removal?



## bonrob (May 3, 2002)

Anyone know how to remove the trim piece over the seatbelt retractor on a coupe. Got a rattle in there. Not sure its called b pillar on a coupe.


----------



## top6491 (Mar 22, 2005)

*I need this help as well.*

Yeah, I'm looking for this info as well. I think if we remove that little rear arm rest and then remove the side panel as a whole, we can then remove the b pillar by removing some screws and pulling it downward. But, I don't seem to have the right size bit to remove the darn armrest. If this is on the money, or someone knows how to remove it easier, let us know, thanks.


----------



## mkodama (Nov 8, 2006)

http://www.yellowmann.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1035&postcount=11


----------

